# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  اصح لنفسك وقضية الغفلة للدكتو محمد الغليظ

## أمين المكتبة

اصح لنفسك - محمد الغليظ

لقاء بعنوان اصح لنفسك للدكتور محمد الغليظ 

 يناقش قضية الغفلة بأنواعها الثلاثة

 الغفلة عن الطاعة و الغفلة في الطاعة و الغفلة مع الطاعة

" اقترب للناس حسابهم وهم في غفلة معرضون "

شاهد الحلقة من هنا :




اصح لنفسك وقضية الغفلة للدكتو محمد الغليظ



للتحميل إضغط هنا


لا إله إلّا أنت سبحانك إنّي كنت من الظالمين

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلّا هو الحيّ القيوم وأتوب إليه

 دعواتكم بصلاح الحال

اتمني الاستفادة للجميع ..

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك

----------


## افانين

أسعدني كثيرا مروركم وتعطيركم هذه الصفحه

----------

